# Vascular US of the Groin



## amym (Jan 26, 2012)

Please help!  I am trying to figure out how to code this.  My tech is telling me that she did a vascular ultrasound of the groin soft tissue to look for a common femural artery aneurysm.  The patient had a CATH done and is experiencing pain.  The only code I found is the 76881 but she mentioned it was a vascular ultrasound.  I don't have a report ready but can anyone help?  Thanks.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jan 26, 2012)

Without looking at the tech sheet or the report, 93926 (limited arterial). It would really help if you could actually look at the tech sheet or the order.

Hope this helps,


----------



## amym (Jan 26, 2012)

REPORT STATES:

TECHNIQUE: Real-time high resolution imaging of the right groin was performed using Grayscale and Doppler imaging.

FINDINGS: No evidence of pseudoaneurysm. No mass or cyst. The common femoral artery, common femoral vein, superficial femoral artery, and superficial femoral vein appear normal.  They are normally compressible and display normal flow.


----------

